# How do I share a non OSX volume?



## aluminum (Mar 7, 2003)

I asked about Sharepoints in another thread, but didn't get a response, so I thought I'd generalize the question a bit more to see what my options are out there.

I have a desktop G4 with two dard drives. The boot-up drive containes OS 10.1.5. The other is simply a storage drive (mainly for music).

I have a TiBook that I'd like to be able to have see this storage drive.

If I log into the desktop as the super user, I can see everything except the storage drive. Why is that? 

What are my options to get this shared?


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 7, 2003)

Are you trying to share it over a LAN, over the internet?  I've got two drives as well and I seem to remember having a similar problem.  If you could be more specific I'll look into what I did.


----------



## bobw (Mar 8, 2003)

You can do this in Terminal;

Open Terminal and type;

cd /etc 
sudo pico smb.conf 
----------------------------------------------------------
You'll be prompted for the password.
You should see the following with the exception of the lines in bold which I added for my system. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
[global]
  client code page = 437
  coding system = utf8
  guest account = unknown
  encrypt passwords = yes

[homes]
   comment = User Home Directories
   browseable = no
   read only = no
   create mode = 0750


*[volumes]
comment = CDs, disk images and network volumes
path = /Volumes
writable = yes*

;[public]
;   path = /tmp
;   public = yes
;   only guest = yes  
;   writable = yes
;   printable = no

;[printers]
;   comment = All Printers
;   browseable = no
;   printable = yes
;   public = no
;   writable = no
;   create mode = 0700
-------------------------------------------------------------

When done making your changes, hit Control-O to write changes to disk and press Return when prompted for a file name. The hit Control-X to quit pico and close the Terminal window.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 8, 2003)

dixonbm:

Yea, just over the LAN.

bobw:

Ahhhh! What the hell is all of that?!

(Just kidding...thanks for the info)

This is just ridiculous, though, that OSX has completely broken the basic concept of file sharing.

I'm about to just get a damned PC so I can actually do this simple stuff that the rest of the non-OSX world seems to be able to handle.

I did try using sharepoints, but sharepoints seems to have to big issues:

1) It states you can only share the parent directory (not subdirectories)

2) It doesn't make the other HD viewable on the network either.

Ugh.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 8, 2003)

Bob:

That looks like I'm modifying the Samba Config file, correct?

What does this section do?:

----------------

[volumes]
comment = CDs, disk images and network volumes
path = /Volumes
writable = yes
----------------

It looks like I'm making a volume writeable. is the path = /Volumes the name  of the drive I want to share? Ie, on my system, would I put path = /Storage?


----------



## bobw (Mar 8, 2003)

It allows you to share anything.

I've added this to my file;


*[MyComputer Computer]
comment = Root level of HardDriveName
path = /
writable = yes

[volumes]
comment = CDs, disk images and network volumes
path = /Volumes
writable = yes*

I have three internal drives, all shared, inclucding the CD.

I can open anything from my PC (2000P) with this added.

Better than using another peice of software to share.


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 8, 2003)

Aluminum,

Did you get it working? If not, what are your current permissions on the second hard drive.  Go to get info to find out if you don't know how.  

My drive by default is available to be shared with other computers.  My problem before was that I wanted to make the contents of my second drive available via the internet.  I used a symlink via the terminal to accomplish that.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 8, 2003)

bobw:
When you do that, how are they actually shared? What users can see them? Or are they now open to anyone and everyone on the network?

dixonbm:
I'll check out the permissions tonight (i'm not at home at the moment). When you say your drive is available to be shared by default, what do you mean?

I'm still completely perplexed as to why this is so difficult to do with OSX.


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aluminum _
> *When you say your drive is available to be shared by default, what do you mean?*



For example when I log in to my computer from another computer via Connect to Server in the 'Go' menu it gives me a selction of what I want to look at, my main drive, my secondary drive are there and usually it offers me any cds or other disks I have mounted.  

What do you get?  Just your main drive?


----------



## bobw (Mar 9, 2003)

aluminum

I setup a new user on my main machine.  Logging in as that user from the PC, I'm able to see and use anything on my system.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 9, 2003)

well, here's a possible related problem.

Right now I have two machines on the network. My laptop, and the desktop.

From either computer, when I go to CONNECT TO SERVER, the desktop show up 11 times, all with a different IP address. Of course, only one of these are the actual machine.

I have no idea how they got here, or how to get rid of them. 

And now I can't seem to connect to that machine at all. 

*sigh*

Let me try to figure this out...I'll get back to you! ;o)


----------



## aluminum (Mar 9, 2003)

Ugh. This isn't good.

Now I get a "An error has occurred (error = -36)" message when trying to connect to the desktop.

So, heading over to Apple's site, I find that this error has something to do with connecting to a web server that isn't running WebDAV.

WTF?


----------



## aluminum (Mar 9, 2003)

(BTW, thanks for being patient Bob and Dixon. I do appreciate the help...even though I'm ranting in here ;o)


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 9, 2003)

Do you know the IP of the desktop?  If so, type it into  the server field instead of selecting the comptuer.  

The desktop is showing up so many times because it has stored the old conections in the cache.  They are all different because at different times your desktop has had different IP addresses.  

Check under /home/Library/Recent Servers

Delete all of them.  I believe that will get rid  of all the different desktop listings.


----------



## aluminum (Mar 9, 2003)

dixon! That made a bit of progress!

If I type in the IP address of the machine, I can mount the other volumes.

Of course, I can't SEE anything on that volume, but at least I have it mounted. I'm making some progress... ;o) 

Maybe I can get sharepoints to work on it now.

As for the recent servers folder...yep, there were aliases in there. I trashed them, emptied the trash and rebooted. 

But I still see the other computer listed 11 times. Maybe I need to reboot the router?


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 9, 2003)

I was reading back over the thread.  Are you running 10.1.5?  If so I think this might be one of your problems.  I seem to remember having the same shared computer listed multiple times in the Connect to Server listing from when they would change IPs.  This problem disappeared with 10.2 upgrade.  You really should get 10.2, I recommend you try and get it on ebay or somwhere cheaply.  Because the next paid upgrade is due out this Fall. (based on rumors)


----------



## aluminum (Mar 10, 2003)

Another paid update?

Dammit, apple. It's getting so much easier to switch to another platform.

Well, I did get Jaguar with my laptop. Maybe it'll find its way over to the desktop...


----------

